# PCB fad run 4/16/21



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Left ST Andrew’s early greeted by calm seas. Reports were confusing so we set out to go, fish, and come back early. We Set it on 50MPH and made the run. Got to the fads to find the dolphin hungry. Could have easily picked a limit off. Quickly rounded up a little box of schoolies and set out for something bigger. Sent em back out and caught a few more flippers. Then got cut on the planer bait by a heavy fish, after a quick 30 second battle. Switched up the spread and incorporated some bigger lures, then the shotgun goes off and we know it’s a better grade of dolphin. Putting on a nice aerial display for us, we put the steel in it and iced it down for ride home. After a while we pulled lines and ran to the next. Set lines out and we go cut on the planer bait(again) now I’m down to my last yoyo planer setup (dolphin color) so I send it out with a fresh nice strip. Pulled by the fad and bam were on, on the planer. Fish is acting small until I handline him in and he takes off , still dont know what it is so we pull the lines in and baby this fish to the boat. Low and behold a nice wahoo is dangling behind the boat trying his best to pop the 50lb fluorocarbon. Got him boat side and hit him with the steel, up and in!!! Cheers all around. Few more rounds ,hoping to pick up another from the pack, and with nothing else sniffing we pack up to head home. Got our butts handed to us in a gnarly head sea coming home. 39st contender was getting beat, just like us, taking a few over the bow , I turned her side/quartering sea and set the course for destin to get closer to the hill. Battling 6-8 in the side quartering sea I was able to drive her toward the hill and make some time, about 40 miles from Destin we turned course and slugged back to PC at a moderate 25 mph pace. She slicked off bout 30 out of the pass and we picked it up and ran 40 in. 4.5 hours of taking a beating in a boat designed to handle some nasty stuff, which she did. All in all a good day to be out with a nice wahoo, some tunas, and 20-25 head of dolphin ready to hit the cleaning table. Can’t post pics yet but a solid box of fish


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What a great report, thanks! I'm sure the last thing you wanted to do when you got in was clean fish!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DANG!!!!!! Nice haul fellass


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report. That first Mahi pic has some beautiful colors.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I love a good, detailed report. Good job and nice box of fish. Keep those reports coming.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the great report.
Beauty of a box.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

thats A fishing report, nice job


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Great report...paid the price for the ride back but nice haul.


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Corpsman said:


> What a great report, thanks! I'm sure the last thing you wanted to do when you got in was clean fish!


After the ride in I was happy to clean fish ondry land with a cold one in my hand.


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dhowell said:


> Great report...paid the price for the ride back but nice haul.


not always sunshine and blue skys, have slickers will travel!!


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> I love a good, detailed report. Good job and nice box of fish. Keep those reports coming.


came over the rails all lit up. Very nice fish. Tasted better than it looked


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Great report! Thanks for sharing! Good to have a boat that can handle those seas.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that a YFT or a BFT?


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bill Me said:


> Is that a YFT or a BFT?


BFT . Solid black back. Had very similar markings to a YFT


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice report !!! that's a bad ass knife care to tell us about it?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Nice report !!! that's a bad ass knife care to tell us about it?


Looks like a well used Bubba blade to me


https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/bubba-blade-serrated-fillet-knife


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

DLo said:


> Looks like a well used Bubba blade to me
> 
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/bubba-blade-serrated-fillet-knife


Props, Prop! Excellent report, great job taking us along with the narrative and pics! Thanks for sharing. Boat trip sounds like some of mine. Those are definitely the trips you remember.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that was a good read. felt like i was on the boat, too. good catch.
jack


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Nice report !!! that's a bad ass knife care to tell us about it?





3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Nice report !!! that's a bad ass knife care to tell us about it?



that’s a serrated bubba. Have had that one for 5-6 years.Quick run through a cheap handheld sharpener and it’s good to go. I clean everything from porgies to tunas with that one. I love it . Has enough flex to skin em, and and enough backbone to cut rib bones. The above link to cabelas is correct !


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Cool little kill video of the wahoo! Hope y’all enjoy


----------

